# What are these tools?



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

No one seems to know. I got them from Habitat for Humanity. Thanks

Dave


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks like a low cost drill press and table vise for the prees.
You clamp a regular power drill on where those hose clamps are.


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

the top one appears to be a drill press attachment for drill / dremel tool.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's a closer shot. Someone said for making balls for muzzleloaders. Has a large spring when pull handle down. The clamp doesn't appear to be part of the machine and more of an afterthought.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i don't think, that it has to do with muzzle loaders. 
balls for muzzleloaders are founded in forms, not pressed. 
the press might have served as makeshift tool to set bullets into cartridges. but i doubt that. 
the size of the hoseclamp indicates, that it was used to fix a drill-pistol to the press. 

what it was built for originally, is everyone's guess. 
i opt that it was for cutting french fries...


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I would say that the second item is a tool rest that would be installed on a bench grinder for sharpening chisels and plane blade/iron...


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes, I suppose it was used for a drill press as the operator sent a couple of holes thru the base, as you can see in the photo. I was going to use it as an auxiliary drill press with one of my old drills. The French fries theory has gotten my appetite going  

As to the other contraption, it looks even harder to identify. It glides back and forth nicely on the rack but the tightening knob (if it is that), doesn't seem to be tightening it in place. I was thinking of using the contraption for a wood feed to the router or table saw. I haven't yet decided what to do with it.


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

I guess i should have mentioned that i have an old* drill press* simular to the one in your photos.
Used it a few times and went and bought a real drill dress. 20 speeds, 1 hp motor floor model.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Remember when I wanted to start the lawnmower with the electric drill? 

Well That instrument in the first picture is what the drill I used to start the Lawnmower with mounted to.

I would anchor the base plate to the floor. Then I would mount my big drill to the instrument and drill accurate holes in concrete. This is for a raiation Therapy simulator.

The unites weighted up to three tons. The holes had to be accuratly posistioned before the unit was assembled. 

So you are correct that the first item is a drill press. Cheap one at that. 

I think the first one I had was by Thor. of Thor Drills


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

That first tool looks like it would work great for pulling fence posts if you just turn the clamp part around. 
The other tool, looks a little bit like a setting clamp for hand saw blades,,, but its likeness to that clamp is only the tube at the bottom and the rest looks very alien to me.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks; I guess the 2nd will remain a mystery. I usually find use for just about anything.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I think its for a watchamajigger, and the second one is for a watchamacallit, and that third one is definitely for the thingamajigger! Man that was easy, dont you guys know your thingamajobs from a thatthingy?????


Tom H


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By tom h on 23 Dec 2009 08:03 PM 
I think its for a watchamajigger, and the second one is for a watchamacallit, and that third one is definitely for the thingamajigger! Man that was easy, dont you guys know your thingamajobs from a thatthingy?????


Tom H 



I though the second one was a doomaflobby.

I do know it is not a kanootenvalve with out the hissing pin.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

As has been stated the "press" in the first photo is a drill press adapter used for converting a ragular hand drill to a drill press. My Grandfather used to have one just like it. The original clamping mechanism was iffy at best, looks like this unit was retrofitted with a more reliable clamping system (hose clamp).. My Grandfather gave his to me when I was 14 or so. I kept it and used it till I was 20ish and bought my first Delta Drill Press. Well, only Delta Drill Pres, I still have it and still use it. 

Now as far as Tom and JJ's descriptions go. absoutely wrong... Those pieces are known under the Military designation of SBWS. Let's be absoutely clear on this, we don't want any costly mistakes in the field or under fire. They are certainly the SBWS (Silver bracket with springs) and should not be confused with the SBW (somebodys wife), GBWS (Grey Bucket With Slop), The BRT (BIg Round Thing) or the BGT (Big Green Tank)..


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The second one can't be a watchamacallit... the doohicky is facing the wrong way.


----------

